# Insurance for Skyline in Ireland?



## titan (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking to finally take a step into the world of Skyline ownership after many many years dreaming about these cars from the east..

I was just wondering does anyone know or have used an insurance company that insures Skylines in Ireland?

I rang a few and most of them won't even quote due to age (since when did they get hung up about a car thats over 15 years old?)

I will hopefully be going for an R32 but this is putting a bit of a damoner on it.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## ste dub (Jan 18, 2016)

try national insurance ireland in tullow co. carlow thats who im with


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

only way to insure a 32 now is with a classic policy so you will need a daily car that is also insured separately


----------



## ernie-b (Jun 27, 2015)

try campions brokers in portlaoise, they've a reputation for insuring nearly anything but your age will come into it.

if you're over 27 (I think) you could try for a second car policy

they want the car to be over 25 now for vintage insurance but will do a similar policy on stuff in the 20 to 25 bracket just a bit dearer


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

ernie-b said:


> try campions brokers in portlaoise, they've a reputation for insuring nearly anything but your age will come into it.
> 
> if you're over 27 (I think) you could try for a second car policy
> 
> they want the car to be over 25 now for vintage insurance but will do a similar policy on stuff in the 20 to 25 bracket just a bit dearer


they are no longer insuring them, there not insuring any jdm classic cars.


----------



## titan (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies..

I currently have classic policy with Carole Nash for my Mk1 Gti,they don't insure Jap imports.

I got quote from Quote Devil who are getting it through Prestige insurance for about ?1600 fc.

Also tried Campion,forget exactly what they said but think it was a no as well.

I have 5 years ncb on my normal car so essentially the 32 will have no ncb which doesn't help...


----------



## titan (Oct 29, 2007)

ste dub said:


> try national insurance ireland in tullow co. carlow thats who im with


Thanks set dub,

I'll try them as well.

Do you have a R32 insured with them?


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

titan said:


> I'm looking to finally take a step into the world of Skyline ownership after many many years dreaming about these cars from the east..
> 
> I was just wondering does anyone know or have used an insurance company that insures Skylines in Ireland?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Have you tried giving our office a call?

We would love to try and help you out.

Give us a call. The number is 02380 268351

Kind Regards

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## titan (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Aib,

Do you offer insurance in Ireland?

I will give you a call if you do..


----------



## ste dub (Jan 18, 2016)

titan said:


> Thanks set dub,
> 
> I'll try them as well.
> 
> Do you have a R32 insured with them?


Sorry no I have a 4 door r34 with them


----------

